# Battle Cries?



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

We all know Orks WAAAAGH!!! And Space Marines yell "For the Emperor!"

But do any other factions have cool battle cries? I am particularly interested in Adeptus Mechanicus/Machine Cults, but if you know one for other factions or races please do share.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I'd reckon the Adeptus Mechanicus would probably broad area pod cast 

11100101010101110000110101010
00011100011101010101011110010 !


----------



## shaggy (Jul 9, 2009)

Spoon!


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Of course there is the Salamanders "Into the Fires of Battle, Unto the anvil of war !"

Or the Ultramarines "They smudged our make up !"


----------



## 95scythes (May 13, 2012)

I thought that the Ultramarines would cry "We are the greatest of all Space Marines!" Because apparaently they are, thanks to Matt Ward.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

"For papa Smurf !"


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey papa smurf can I lick yo ass (Yeah lick my ass bitch)


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Dark Angels: "Repent For Tomorrow You Die!"
Raven Guard: "Victor Aut Mortis!"
Iron Warriors: "Iron Within, Iron Without"
Iron Hands: "The Flesh is Weak!"
Alpha Legion: "For the Emperor!"

I could go on but you can easily just look on Lexicanum for all the space marine battle cries.

Tau: "For the Greater Good"

Dark Eldar and Eldar dont really use battle cries to my knowledge. Necrons certainly dont.


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

Don't forget Red Corsairs! They are above battle cries, they simply spam every channel of vox-comms with howls, cries and techno.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Anyone have any idea of the Grey Knight battle cry?


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

VixusKragov said:


> Anyone have any idea of the Grey Knight battle cry?


I'm unsure if it's considered canon but in DoW they say, "We strike with the wrath of the righteous!"


----------



## Aracnid (Dec 17, 2010)

The true greatest Chapter, the only Chapter still fighting the Great Crusade generally goes into battle either chanting No Pity! No Remorse! No Fear! or Imperator Vult! Though of course we also chant random bits of scripture and general castigations of the heretic and xenos.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

For grey knights (at least in their old good book) they mostly had battle prayers, not roaring to much but instead vivisecting foes timed with their strikes.

As for mechanicus, i'll help with that one 

In dark heresy, this one is described as "broadcasted on all channels accross the planet"
++ CORPUS FINIS+MACHINA MAGNUS+SANCTUS METALLUM+POTESTAS OMNISSIAH+OMNISSIAH VULT+DEATH TO THE ENEMIES OF THE MACHINE GOD++

Imagine that in a constant repeat, by a monotone voice, on ALL channels.
Creepy.

Note they were doing an entire planetary takeover to this.
Yes, the mechanicus.

Otherwise i would guess loud vocal order recognitions could be used to scare their foe.

-"Executing attack protocol 2,4,6,9,9 for the Ohmnissiah!" Monotone, loud and in total sync by the entire infantry group.

Some other ones that is plausible.
-"The infantry threat is soon exterminated, Ohmnissiah be praised"
-"As you wish lord, extermination sequence activated."
-"Target aquired, liquidate *shoots* target destroyed, Target aquired, liquidate *shoots* target destroyed...." (Repeat again an again.)

Mmmmm, mechanicus.
Gotta love endless ranks of soldiers without emotion, only logic.

Otherwise, battlecries.
http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Quotes_Space_Marines#.UDv89KDsbfg
There is a few hidden in there, mostly quotes though.


----------

